# Cits ... >  Siemens Logo PLC

## Slowmo

Kur Rīgā vai tās apkārtē varētu meklēt Siemens Logo kontrolierus? No lielajiem online katalogiem izskatās, ka lētākais variants Farnelī, taču interesē, vai kaut kur nav lētāk dabūjami tie verķi. Kaut kas no tā visa ir arī Argusā, taču tur konrkētais mani interesējošais modelis nav uz vietas un vēl jānoskaidro, kā ir ar pasūtīšanu.

Starp citu, varbūt ir arī kāda alternatīva tam Logo? Man svarīgi, lai būtu datu logošana (cik ilgi un bieži ir konkrēti signāli uz ieejām), idelāli arī, ja attālināta piekļuve nolasīšanai un pārprogrammēšanai. Šīs lietas spēj Logo 7. paaudzes modelis ar Ethernet pieslēgumu, kuru tad arī esmu noskatījis, bet, ja ir kas labāks vai lētāks, nav problēmu pārskatīt izvēli.

----------


## Pers

Skaties PM

----------


## moon

Šādas lietas var caur slo.lv pasūtīt vienīgi jābūt juridiskai personai. Pašam ir alerģija no siemens produkcijas tāpēc priekšroka parasti tiek dota schneider zelio.

----------

